# How to trade US ETFs?



## deepfresh (25 September 2010)

Hi there,

I am very much interested in trading US ETFs.  I currently have a Etrade Australia account and activating the Global Share trading.  

Will this allow me to trade ETFs listed in the US?  if not how can I start trading US ETFs from Australia?

Thanks.


----------



## glenn_r (25 September 2010)

Really if you want to trade the US markets you can't go past Interactive Brokers for platform features and cost, they have a min $1 brokerage on US and $6 on ASX


----------



## deepfresh (26 September 2010)

Thanks for that, I will look into them


----------



## murphy11 (5 October 2010)

Are there other alternatives other than IB especially if one was only after a low volume of international trades (<5 year) and therefore the fee did not really matter?

Basically looking for access to international markets and the ability to fund and hold the account in another currency (e.g. USD or GBP rather than AUD). Know any options?


----------

